# mail et " guillemet "



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour , oui c'est mail mais pas vraiment internet en fait , si je suis au mauvais endroit je changerai de place , bon voila , pour une raison que j'ignore mes guillemets , comme ceux du titre de mon message ( " ) ne veulent pas s'inscrire dans mes mails ... je suis obligé de taper sur la touche " et alt en meme temps pour qu'ils s'inscrivent correctement sinon il passent de " au guillemets "français " que je suis d'ailleurs incapable de faire ....partout ailleurs ça fonctionne mais sur mail non ! c'est pas grand chose mais c'est lassant a force...si vous avez une idée !


----------



## Larme (12 Décembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas ce soucis sur _Mail_. Sur _Pages_/_Word_, y'a cette reconnaissance, mais je l'ai pas sur _Mail_.
Et pourtant, dans _Pomme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Texte_, j'ai coché _Utiliser les guillemets et tirets intelligents avec les doubles français_.

Note que pour faire des guillemets français (« & »), c'est Alt+ è et Alt+Maj+è


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

corolande 
es tu encore en 10.5?
j'avais vu des trucs et combines pour ajuster
par contre en mavericks j'ai pas encore cherché
en attendant , une combine provisoire est de faire un retour pour annuler l'espace, et là le « & » devient "&"

edit
inspiré par Larme
j'ai rereglé ( dans mavericks)
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Texte_, j'ai coché _Utiliser les guillemets et tirets intelligents avec les doubles français_.

calé sur "abc"

pour l'instant ca marche
( pas encore redemarré , )

edit 2 
nope
ca marche pas
ca passe en encore un autre format de guillemets

*edit 3 CA MARCHE*
en testant avec le "abc" *DU BAS* dans la liste pref clavier guillemets


----------



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour , non je suis sur mavericks...je vais tester ça et je vous redis . probleme résolu...j'ai " decliqué "  " utiliser guillemet intelligent " dans préférence clavier....merci à vous .


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

